# What's up with that other site?



## NdNoviceHlp (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone know why the vbax site has only advertising on it now? Dave


----------



## RoryA (Nov 12, 2014)

The VBAX site was down while they were switching to a new server the other day - I suspect it didn't go well.


----------



## NdNoviceHlp (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks Rory. It just seemed like the address/site had been hijacked by some ad agency. I'll wait and see what happens. Dave


----------



## MARK858 (Nov 13, 2014)

Just has a dodgy start page at the moment you can still get to the excel page...

NdNoviceHlp see your pm


----------



## NdNoviceHlp (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Mark. It seems that the repair is a work in progress. I will continue to wait. Dave


----------



## starl (Nov 13, 2014)

NdNovice - are you sure you aren't accessing a cached page? Either in your browser (CTRL+F5 might force a refresh) or at your isp (nothing you can do about that except wait for them)? The site appears to be up to me and has been for a couple of days.


----------



## RoryA (Nov 13, 2014)

Doesn't work for me.

I have an adblocker running so see very little at all on any of its pages other than a copyright notice and this boilerplate:


> The Sponsored Listings displayed above are served automatically by a third party. Neither the service provider nor the domain owner maintain any relationship with the advertisers. In case of trademark issues please contact the domain owner directly (contact information can be found in whois).


----------



## starl (Nov 13, 2014)

*ugh* you're just trying to make me go there!

I'm running adblocker too and I can see the page. Earlier this week, it was a yellow generic ads page.. like when a website doesn't have page anymore. Not exactly the "buy this domain" - but close.

I've tried on different browsers and PCs.. comes up fine...
Tried it on my phone, too (using Data, not wifi, so different isp server) - site comes up proper.

I'm thinking your isps need to update their caches.. it happens.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Nov 13, 2014)

Working fine for me - Chrome or IE


----------



## NdNoviceHlp (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies... sorry for the pain Starl. I'm guessing this will sort it self out eventually. I can now randomly access the forum but have been unable to actually access any of the threads. It's not the end of the world. I only posted this thread to find out it the site was done for good. I guess I'll continue to occassionally squander some time looking at ads until things at VBAX return to normal. Dave


----------



## starl (Nov 14, 2014)

*lol* that's ok, Dave. Just hang around here. Great bunch of folks. Helpful, too.


----------



## Smitty (Nov 14, 2014)

NdNoviceHlp said:


> I guess I'll continue to occassionally squander some time looking at ads until things at VBAX return to normal.



That's not gonna' happen.


----------



## NdNoviceHlp (Nov 16, 2014)

Somewhat cryptic Smitty. Me squandering my time or things returnin' to normal over there? Know something we don't? Care to share? Dave


----------



## starl (Nov 16, 2014)

*lol* Dave - he meant things returning to normal there. Call it friendly rivalry.
Smitty, be nice.


----------

